# [EVDL] Seeing as it is quiet, project update time!!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

G'day All

Seeing as things are a little quieter on the EVDL at the moment, what 
is everyone up to, project-wise?

My projects are currently:

1991 Honda Civic hatchback. Progress is well in hand, battery boxes 
where the radiator, fuel tank and spare wheel well were, motor 
(ex-forklift) is rebuilt, modified and in (one of the mods is 
electric two-speed by being able to divide the fields for full-series 
or divided-series, but we'll see how it goes). 3-pole breaker mounts 
to the front of the centre battery box, with a tripping mechanism to 
a big red button alongside the gear shift (not yet built). Brake 
vacuum will be a pump from a diesel alternator, driven via an 
electric clutch from the main motor. Power steering has its' own 
motor, mounted on a seperate bracket, plumbing changes completed, but 
still a little to do with the mount. 120V, Zilla Z1k. Vicor DC/DC converters.

Electric boat: plywood skiff, 4 x 90Ah AGMs in seat boxes (actually 
out on the store shelf on maintainer/chargers now, coming into 
autum). 48V 1.5kW electric outboard performed fine the few time I got 
it out over summer - need to finish its' trailer to get some use out 
of it. Boat is slung from the garage roof again (done last weekend), 
likely to stay there for the winter.

Weights-box trolley: for my work we have a box of weights used for 
testing patient lifting equipment, to be able to drive the box of 
weights to the lifter. About 250kg (500lb) on the trolley. It broke a 
gearbox the week before last, so it has been undergoing a rebuild and 
upgrade. Original version had twin wheelchair motors, where the 
motors are at 90 degrees to the output shaft. This placed the 
batteries down the middle of the trolley. The replacement motors are 
scooter motors with the motors across the back of the trolley, so the 
batteries are now in the middle of the trolley, with space in front 
of the motors for the controller (Curtis 1204) and behind the motors 
for charger and controller precharger. Once the rebuild is done I'll 
post it to the EVDL photo album.

Electric motorbike: I'm putting together a kit for Don in South 
Australia for a 48V motorcycle - 6" series motor, also mod'ed for 
electric two speed, Curtis 1204, contactors, fuses, circuit breaker, 
vicor DC/DC converter (set at 14.2V and good for 18 amps), meters, etc.

Electric forklift - my CAT M50 forklift had an SCR controller that 
turned its' toes up. I'd kept it limping along for several years 
after I got it (repairing the old controller but unable to get some 
of the original parts), but when it failed completely one day I just 
pulled the pin on repairing it and pulled out the old SCR controller, 
put in a Curtis 1205. It also has a new 48 volt pack of 220Ah AGMs 
and an on-board 240VAC single-phase 50 amp charger. It had a 36 volt 
control system operating from a tap out of the 48 volt battery, so I 
also had to add resistors to the contactor coils and modify the 
'battery state' meter. That was completed a few months ago.

I built some pre-chargers based on a design sent to me by Otmar, one 
is in the weights trolley, one is in the forklift. Don's motorcycle 
won't get one, as the B+ contactor will have a precharge resistor 
across it, the B- contactor will come on with the 'ignition', the B+ 
come on and self-latch with press of 'start' button which will also 
bring on the KSI to the controller.

My other EV-related projects are on the back burner, due to financial 
and time constraints.

So what is everyone else designing, building, in "shake-down" or 
going adventuring with?

Regards

[Technik] James

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello James,

The project I am doing now, is to replace the vacuum brake booster with a 
hydro brake booster. It is power by the electric power steering pump which 
at least must have a rating of 1000 psi for adequate brakes.

These hydro boost units cost about $800.00 from a GM dealer that is use for 
a GMC Sierra 2010 pickup. You have to use a matching master cylinder that 
cost about $150.00. The problem when you buy these units, you do not get 
the push rod that goes between the hydro boost and master cylinder. You 
have to retain your old push rod from your old unit which can be use as a 
core which I did not have. Soooooo

I went to a junkyard and pickup a unit with the master cylinder and booster 
and with the hose connectors for $50.00. I then retain the push rod, 
washer, spring and spring clip and use it as a core for a rebuilt one from 
the Auto Parts Store. Both the master and hydro boost cost $250.00 plus the 
$50.00 junk cost and got a $150.00 core charge which left a total cost of 
$150.00.

This unit is actually 1 inch shorter in overall length than the vacuum boost 
set up. The booster will bolt right up to the same firewall mounting that 
was use for the vacuum booster. The only modification I have to do is to 
shorten up the push rod that goes to the brake peddle. I will make this 
push rod adjustable, by using a screw on rod end that has a swivel bearing 
in it.

You then plumb in the high pressure line from the power steering pump to the 
hydro boost and than another high pressure line out from this booster to the 
steering rack. My steering rack psi pressure is design for 1000 psi, so I 
do not have to reduce the psi as they do in high pressure units that are use 
for large trucks.

The low pressure return line that comes from the hydro boost unit is return 
back to the power steering pump as well as the return line from the rack. A 
reservoir is tee into the low pressure side line. It is best to have the 
reservoir at the same height as the hydro boost unit, so when filling with 
oil, the air is purge out.

For those who are interested in this type of modification, there are many 
web sites on this subject. Just type in your search engine: Hydro Boost 
Brake Conversion.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "James Massey" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, March 20, 2010 4:26 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Seeing as it is quiet, project update time!!


> G'day All
>
> Seeing as things are a little quieter on the EVDL at the moment, what
> is everyone up to, project-wise?
>
> My projects are currently:
>
> 1991 Honda Civic hatchback. Progress is well in hand, battery boxes
> where the radiator, fuel tank and spare wheel well were, motor
> (ex-forklift) is rebuilt, modified and in (one of the mods is
> electric two-speed by being able to divide the fields for full-series
> or divided-series, but we'll see how it goes). 3-pole breaker mounts
> to the front of the centre battery box, with a tripping mechanism to
> a big red button alongside the gear shift (not yet built). Brake
> vacuum will be a pump from a diesel alternator, driven via an
> electric clutch from the main motor. Power steering has its' own
> motor, mounted on a seperate bracket, plumbing changes completed, but
> still a little to do with the mount. 120V, Zilla Z1k. Vicor DC/DC 
> converters.
>
> Electric boat: plywood skiff, 4 x 90Ah AGMs in seat boxes (actually
> out on the store shelf on maintainer/chargers now, coming into
> autum). 48V 1.5kW electric outboard performed fine the few time I got
> it out over summer - need to finish its' trailer to get some use out
> of it. Boat is slung from the garage roof again (done last weekend),
> likely to stay there for the winter.
>
> Weights-box trolley: for my work we have a box of weights used for
> testing patient lifting equipment, to be able to drive the box of
> weights to the lifter. About 250kg (500lb) on the trolley. It broke a
> gearbox the week before last, so it has been undergoing a rebuild and
> upgrade. Original version had twin wheelchair motors, where the
> motors are at 90 degrees to the output shaft. This placed the
> batteries down the middle of the trolley. The replacement motors are
> scooter motors with the motors across the back of the trolley, so the
> batteries are now in the middle of the trolley, with space in front
> of the motors for the controller (Curtis 1204) and behind the motors
> for charger and controller precharger. Once the rebuild is done I'll
> post it to the EVDL photo album.
>
> Electric motorbike: I'm putting together a kit for Don in South
> Australia for a 48V motorcycle - 6" series motor, also mod'ed for
> electric two speed, Curtis 1204, contactors, fuses, circuit breaker,
> vicor DC/DC converter (set at 14.2V and good for 18 amps), meters, etc.
>
> Electric forklift - my CAT M50 forklift had an SCR controller that
> turned its' toes up. I'd kept it limping along for several years
> after I got it (repairing the old controller but unable to get some
> of the original parts), but when it failed completely one day I just
> pulled the pin on repairing it and pulled out the old SCR controller,
> put in a Curtis 1205. It also has a new 48 volt pack of 220Ah AGMs
> and an on-board 240VAC single-phase 50 amp charger. It had a 36 volt
> control system operating from a tap out of the 48 volt battery, so I
> also had to add resistors to the contactor coils and modify the
> 'battery state' meter. That was completed a few months ago.
>
> I built some pre-chargers based on a design sent to me by Otmar, one
> is in the weights trolley, one is in the forklift. Don's motorcycle
> won't get one, as the B+ contactor will have a precharge resistor
> across it, the B- contactor will come on with the 'ignition', the B+
> come on and self-latch with press of 'start' button which will also
> bring on the KSI to the controller.
>
> My other EV-related projects are on the back burner, due to financial
> and time constraints.
>
> So what is everyone else designing, building, in "shake-down" or
> going adventuring with?
>
> Regards
>
> [Technik] James
>
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi James,
The forklift motor you using, is it a hydraulic pump motor or a
traction motor? I found the traction motors usually had the drive end
bearing in the gearbox and this made it difficult. My forklift motor is a
pump motor so has the drive end plate but has internal splines. I have the
pump as well, so I have the splined shaft that fits the internal motor
splines but I have not been able to work out how to connect the motor shaft
to the torque converter in my charade. 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of James Massey
Sent: Sunday, March 21, 2010 12:27 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Seeing as it is quiet, project update time!!

G'day All

Seeing as things are a little quieter on the EVDL at the moment, what 
is everyone up to, project-wise?

My projects are currently:

1991 Honda Civic hatchback. Progress is well in hand, battery boxes 
where the radiator, fuel tank and spare wheel well were, motor 
(ex-forklift) is rebuilt, modified and in (one of the mods is 
electric two-speed by being able to divide the fields for full-series 
or divided-series, but we'll see how it goes). 3-pole breaker mounts 
to the front of the centre battery box, with a tripping mechanism to 
a big red button alongside the gear shift (not yet built). Brake 
vacuum will be a pump from a diesel alternator, driven via an 
electric clutch from the main motor. Power steering has its' own 
motor, mounted on a seperate bracket, plumbing changes completed, but 
still a little to do with the mount. 120V, Zilla Z1k. Vicor DC/DC
converters.

Electric boat: plywood skiff, 4 x 90Ah AGMs in seat boxes (actually 
out on the store shelf on maintainer/chargers now, coming into 
autum). 48V 1.5kW electric outboard performed fine the few time I got 
it out over summer - need to finish its' trailer to get some use out 
of it. Boat is slung from the garage roof again (done last weekend), 
likely to stay there for the winter.

Weights-box trolley: for my work we have a box of weights used for 
testing patient lifting equipment, to be able to drive the box of 
weights to the lifter. About 250kg (500lb) on the trolley. It broke a 
gearbox the week before last, so it has been undergoing a rebuild and 
upgrade. Original version had twin wheelchair motors, where the 
motors are at 90 degrees to the output shaft. This placed the 
batteries down the middle of the trolley. The replacement motors are 
scooter motors with the motors across the back of the trolley, so the 
batteries are now in the middle of the trolley, with space in front 
of the motors for the controller (Curtis 1204) and behind the motors 
for charger and controller precharger. Once the rebuild is done I'll 
post it to the EVDL photo album.

Electric motorbike: I'm putting together a kit for Don in South 
Australia for a 48V motorcycle - 6" series motor, also mod'ed for 
electric two speed, Curtis 1204, contactors, fuses, circuit breaker, 
vicor DC/DC converter (set at 14.2V and good for 18 amps), meters, etc.

Electric forklift - my CAT M50 forklift had an SCR controller that 
turned its' toes up. I'd kept it limping along for several years 
after I got it (repairing the old controller but unable to get some 
of the original parts), but when it failed completely one day I just 
pulled the pin on repairing it and pulled out the old SCR controller, 
put in a Curtis 1205. It also has a new 48 volt pack of 220Ah AGMs 
and an on-board 240VAC single-phase 50 amp charger. It had a 36 volt 
control system operating from a tap out of the 48 volt battery, so I 
also had to add resistors to the contactor coils and modify the 
'battery state' meter. That was completed a few months ago.

I built some pre-chargers based on a design sent to me by Otmar, one 
is in the weights trolley, one is in the forklift. Don's motorcycle 
won't get one, as the B+ contactor will have a precharge resistor 
across it, the B- contactor will come on with the 'ignition', the B+ 
come on and self-latch with press of 'start' button which will also 
bring on the KSI to the controller.

My other EV-related projects are on the back burner, due to financial 
and time constraints.

So what is everyone else designing, building, in "shake-down" or 
going adventuring with?

Regards

[Technik] James

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi James,

I'm going to connect the high voltage DC to the motor controller (Azure 
Dynamics DMOC445, connected to AC24 motoro) tomorrow. I have my LiFePO4 
batteries in place, with BMS sensors attached (elithion). I've got my 
BMS connected to my charger for auto-shutoff (manzanita), and a 0-5v 
gauge set up on the dash to show SOC.

I am very much hoping to not let the Magic Smoke out tomorrow. Will 
post the results on my blog (http://cruzware.com/peter/blog). If I run 
into serious issues, I sure know where to come and ask questions. 

Oh, and be sure to RTFCM (read the fine correct manual) before asking 
the manufacturer. I couldn't figure out why my RS232 wasn't working 
with the AZ controller - until a) the VERY nice person told me, and b) I 
read the correct manual. *sigh*

Cheers!
Peter



> James Massey wrote:
> > G'day All
> >
> > Seeing as things are a little quieter on the EVDL at the moment, what
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello James -

Ongoing project is a 1976 Citicar that I use for my daily commute to work
(10 miles round trip). Modifications so far have been:

5 degree brush advance (neutral a couple MPH slower, 10 degrees advance
slower and less efficient in this vehicle/voltage)

Changed 3-speed contactor setup for an electronic controller. (acceleration
and efficiency virtually the same, but much more pleasant to drive)

Upgraded stock #4 cables for 1/0 (they no longer get warm in operation).

Upgraded stock bias-ply trailer tires for radials (much improved ride).

Field weakening (improved top speed and acceleration) Typically only used
for a few seconds as it increases power used, but once the Citicar gets to
top speed, I turn it off and it generally holds within a MPH or so).

DC/DC converter and small aux battery (stock setup was to tap 12v off the
main pack).

Fun car to experiment with! Next up - Higher voltage once the pack needs to
be replaced...

Tom - Alameda, CA
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Seeing-as-it-is-quiet-project-update-time-tp1676358p1676459.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A couple weeks ago I took the 3 year old drag racing abused 30 hawker 26ah 
batteries out of my S10.Along with all the drag racing they over 3100 miles. 
They all had balance chargers on them. The range had now dropped to only 8 
miles.
Last Saturday at Speedworld Shawn Lawless loaned me a pack of lithium's for 
a day. We ran 122.82 mph.

None of the batteries have bad cells (according to OCV)so what have I got 
to lose I thought to myself. I load tested 5 batteries and found they would 
make no more than 412 amps at 6 volts. I removed the plastic covers to reveal 
the 6 caps on each battery. After filling each cell multiple times until 
the water will not go in any longer charging and discharging 3 times, the 80 F 
hawkers now put out 1020 to 1056 amps at 6 volts. I will do some slow 
discharges this week to see how much AH has come back.

Dennis Berube
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100321/382ce035/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 3/21/2010 2:16:22 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> Subj: Re: [EVDL] Seeing as it is quiet, project update time!! 
> Date:3/21/2010 2:16:22 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple weeks ago I took the 3 year old drag racing abused 30 hawker 26ah 
> 
> batteries out of my S10.Along with all the drag racing they over 3100 
> miles. 
> They all had balance chargers on them. The range had now dropped to only 8 
> 
> miles.
> Last Saturday at Speedworld Shawn Lawless loaned me a pack of lithium's 
> for 
> a day. We ran 122.82 mph.
> 
> None of the batteries have bad cells (according to OCV)so what have I got 
> to lose I thought to myself. I load tested 5 batteries and found they 
> would 
> make no more than 412 amps at 6 volts. I removed the plastic covers to 
> reveal 
> the 6 caps on each battery. After filling each cell multiple times until 
> the water will not go in any longer charging and discharging 3 times, the 
> 80 F 
> hawkers now put out 1020 to 1056 amps at 6 volts. I will do some slow 
> discharges this week to see how much AH has come back.
> Oh 1 other thing after 24 hrs I did empty any loose liquid from the cell 
> tops.
> Dennis Berube
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100321/382ce035/attachment.html 
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100321/2c2308ff/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Peter C. Thompson wrote:
> >
> > Will post the results on my blog (http://cruzware.com/peter/blog).
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100321/63953975/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Davide,

There seems to be no risk for shorts at this time, but if I have to 
re-organize things, I will do so.

As for the cables, believe it or not, they are shielded - took a lot of 
local shopping to find shielded cables. 

So far, so good. Nothing let the magic smoke out (yet). I do have an 
issue with my DC-DC converter, but that was the only cause for alarm and 
consternation (fuses blowing).

Cheers,
Peter



> Elithion wrote:
> > Peter C. Thompson wrote:
> >
> >> Will post the results on my blog (http://cruzware.com/peter/blog).
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> James Massey <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> 
> Hi James, the boat sounds interesting!
> ...


----------

